
Android Developer’s Guide to the Google Location Services API - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/android/android-developers-guide-to-google-location-services-api
======
arigatuso
Pretty handy! I built a similar app with Phonegap a couple of weeks ago
because I didn't want to build it natively, but this seems the perfect start
for my Android programming course, thanks Danny!

------
eqbal
Awesome, very helpful Article. Keep it up man.

------
francorisso
Nice guide, really clear, thanks!

------
dror_liebenthal
Nice article, the walkthrough is very thorough. The parts on the time/accuracy
tradeoffs regarding GPS_PROVIDER and NETWORK_PROVIDER and setting request
intervals and power/accuracy priorities for the request are especially
helpful.

------
silicon_ooze
Hm, looks easier than I thought. The 20 second interval also explains why my
phone fails to track peak speed when I'm skiing ;)

------
add1ct
Great article Danny!

